# Red Roses by Robert Mc Connell



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Unique and different, that is how I would describe the description on the can of this tobacco. According to the label, this is a "composition of jet-black cavendish and sun-yellow Virginia, embedded in rose buds. Finest attar of roses, topped with a touch of caramel..." this is made in Germany and the first from this brand for me to smoke today.

I have yet to learn of a tobacco that uses rose buds until I saw this can, and I had to pick it up, At $15 for 100g online, I am a bit anxious, this is more than my normal expenditure for a can of tobacco. The label's color scheme is blood red and black with two female shadows each
holding a rose.

As I popped the can open, a couple of bits escaped as the pressure was release. I am instantly greeted with a strong sweet caramel aroma. The smell of cavendish is prominent and makes a point to not be lost in the aroma. The contrast of the cavendish and Virginia is striking. The colors blend beautifully with each other with a lot of character. The pieces of rose are noticeable, they are of a yellow-tan in color and blend with the Virginia tobacco easily.

I purposely opened up a rose bud on the top of the tobacco I packed in my pipe before lighting. The moisture this tobacco has is little more than I prefer. I packed this into my unfinished Amadeus pipe, this is my go to aromatic pipe especially when I am trying a new blend.

Right off from the initial light the sugary cavendish jumps out at full attention and the background flavor is a tad musky. Once the tobacco was fully lit, the caramel pushes the cavendish out of the way and is the predominant flavor.

The smoke is thick and creamy, with an aroma that smells of caramel and roses. I am starting to think I may enjoy the room not of this aromatic tobacco more than any other I have had to date. This is a tough call as I really enjoy Blue Note's aroma.

I was sure I packed this bowl well, but the tobacco is not burning as well as I would have liked, I should have dried the tobacco out a bit before lighting up, but it is not so much a bother to be a nuisance for me. The tobacco is of a clean and earthy quality. The background flavors are solid as I reach the half way point of the bowl. The smoke has remained cool and a thick crisp texture.

As I am typing this I was blasted with a nice subtle roasted coffee flavor and scent. It seems to be fading in and out through the last half of the bowl. The natural tobacco flavors are a bit woody, in fact the last scent I noted was pine, it reminded me of being in a pine forrest. Not to be confused with the smell of a Christmas tree, this was crisp and fresh like I remember in my camping days.

This is a relaxing smoke, the background tobacco flavors are very enjoyable with a nice topping of caramel flavor and a room note of roses. Just as the label promises. This burned a little faster than I would have liked, but I will just light up another bowl. The smoke was never hot through the whole duration of the bowl. This is a nice medium body smoke that will soothe the senses and relax the soul after a hard days work.

I certainly would recommend this to anyone wanting a sweet thick caramel aromatic. The price range; I will certainly not hesitate to pay for it again when I desire a caramel flavor. This blend is now in my list of top 5 favorite aromatics.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I'm a big fan of McConnell's tobacco but I've never seen this one available.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Rose flavored hookah is one of my favorite hookah smokes, I would imagine this blend being similar. Excellent review with pictures, great job :tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I cannot get enough of this stuff.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mike,

Where did you get it?


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I picked up a can from my local B&M, but they can be found here:

Red Roses

p


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Maybe I can get the wife to smoke a pipe more often with this tobacco.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I just placed and order of one a tin of glen piper, thanks.


----------

